# Hackintosh HP Pavilion G6 Notebook PC



## MasterChris (8 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour , 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et il y a plusieurs mois j'avais déjà essayé le hackintosh sauf que je n'ai pas réussi à finir l'installation de OS X (roue de l'installation qui tourne indéfiniment) sur mon HP Pavilion G6 donc j'avais abandonné l'idée. Aujourd'hui je repense à l'idée de mettre mac sur mon pc. 

Voilà les composants de mon PC :
Processeur : Intel core i3 370m 2,40Hz
Carte mère : HP 338B 08.39 
Ram : 4go DDR3

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible sur mon pc ? Et si oui , est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à faire cela ? 

Cordialement


----------



## Hasgarn (16 Juillet 2014)

Je crois que le soucis, c'est ta carte mère. Le système ne reconnait que les UEFI, et à vue de nez, ta carte doit avoir un BIOS.

Et là, je ne vois pas comment t'aider, tu ne vas pas pouvoir changer la carte mère du Pavillon :hosto:

EDIT : je viens de trouver ce thread : http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-hackintosh/hackintosh-dell-d820-1247252.html

Avec un peu de bol, il doit exister un outil pour t'aider.


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Juillet 2014)

Ca passe crème. Faut juste mettre ton disque dur en AHCI dans le BIOS. Ensuite tu lance ton installation et quand tu arrives sur le bureau d'installation d'OSX tu va dans utilitaire de disque et tu partitione ton HDD en GUID (dans option sur le volet de partition). 

Ensuite tu coche tes otpions dans "préférences" sur le programme d'installation et normalement tu devrais redémarrer sans soucis.


----------



## MasterChris (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour , 

Je viens de regarder dans mon bios mais il n'y a pas de paramètres pour le stockage donc je ne peux pas mettre mon hdd en ahci a partir du bios donc comment faut-il faire ?

Sinon j'ai préparé ma clé unibeast donc j'attend votre réponse pour pouvoir essayer d'installer mavericks

Édit : En fouinant sur internet et dans les paramètres , j'ai réussi à voir que mon hdd est en ahci d'origine donc c'est bon. Bon bah je me lance et je vous redis quoi !


----------



## MasterChris (21 Juillet 2014)

J'ai essayé d'installer Mavericks via ma clé USB sauf que lorsque je veux booster dessus , il un écran noir et en haut à gauche il y a une petite barre en travers avec un tiret qui cliniotte ...

Donc je peux pas l'installer pour le moment pourriez vous m'aider ou me dire ce qui cloche ...


----------



## MasterChris (22 Juillet 2014)

J'ai un autre problème , vu que l'a clé USB avec unibeast ne marchait pas , j'ai essayé avec iAtkos ml2. J'ai réussi l'installation mais lorsque je veux booter , j'obtiens un message d'erreur : you need to restart your computer ... Donc je ne sais pas quel paramètres mettre pour que ça boot ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (22 Juillet 2014)

Tu verra toutes les cases à cocher sur cette page : 

http://iatkos.me/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=23105


----------



## MasterChris (22 Juillet 2014)

Ah oui j'avais complément zapper de cocher les cases pendant l'installation ! Merci en tout cas 

Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

J'ai refait une install de ml en mettant les options mais même résultat toujours :"you need to restart your computer..." 
Je ne sais pas quoi faire ...


----------



## MasterChris (23 Juillet 2014)

Personne ???


----------



## zenelae (29 Juillet 2014)

hello tu a ce qu on appel un kernel panic.

Essai avec les flag -x -v -f.

As tu regarder du coté du support de Tony. Chaque méthode dinstallation à un support ( forum) car ils gèrent leurs outils.

au vue de ta config cela devrait le faire normalement, juste un réglage ou deux à modifier lors du boot initial


----------



## MasterChris (3 Août 2014)

J'ai déjà rentré quelques paramètres de boot mais cela ne change rien , en mode verbose , il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas a localiser le driver smc .. Je ne comprend pas comment régler ce problème ... Je l'ai mis sur une clé USB via un autre ordinateur mais cela ne change rien ...


----------



## zenelae (3 Août 2014)

alors reprenons, tu as fait ton installation avec quel outils?


----------



## MasterChris (4 Août 2014)

J'ai fait l'installation avec iAktos ml2 que j'ai gravé sur DVD


----------



## zenelae (4 Août 2014)

Ok, as tu coché que le nécessaire sur cet outils?

Pour savoir cela, il faut regarder ta Carte mère et : chipset général ( Z77- EP 45etc....) - Le chipset Son - le Réseau filaire - Le réseau Wifi 

à parti de là tu ne coches que ce qui correspond à ça.


----------



## MasterChris (4 Août 2014)

Je pensais que ma carte mère était une hp 338B mais il n'y a aucune info sur cette soit disante carte mère sur Google donc je ne pense pas que ce soit sa ..,
Et après comment trouver le chipset son etc ?

Merci quand même pour ton aide !


----------



## zenelae (5 Août 2014)

alors si tu as windows encore d'installer, tu as un logiciel ou plusieur du style Aida 32 ou Everest, qui te liste tout ton matériel et en fonction du nom, nous pouvons retrouver sur le web, le chipset et autre informations.

Exemple: avec la recherche de ton matériel, je tombe la dessus :
http://www.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02770249.pdf

Après en fonction  du numéro de série ou de la référence précise, je peux te dire que :
ton chipset est soit un HM65 express ou alors   AMD RS880M + SB820M

Regarde sous la batterie, tu dois avoir la référence précise de ton G6 ( car plusieurs version existe )


----------



## MasterChris (5 Août 2014)

Non je n'ai plus Windows donc je ne peux plus installer de logiciels.

Voici ce qu'il y a sous mon pc :


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2014)

Ben là c'est le sticker officiel de ta version de Windows et pas la référence et modèle de ton portable.


----------



## MasterChris (5 Août 2014)

Je n'ai que ça sous mon pc ....

Comment puis-je trouver le modèle de mon pc ? Peut être avec la boîte ?


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2014)

MasterChris a dit:


> Je n'ai que ça sous mon pc ....
> 
> Comment puis-je trouver le modèle de mon pc ? Peut être avec la boîte ?



Tu as bien lu ceci ?



zenelae a dit:


> ...Regarde sous la batterie, tu dois avoir la référence précise de ton G6 ( car plusieurs version existe )...



C'est en page 17 de ton manuel .pdf.


----------



## MasterChris (8 Août 2014)

Désolé pour le retard (j'étais en vacances) ^^

Donc voici la photo en dessous de ma batterie :





Voilà.


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2014)

Donc c'est le modèle HP Pavilion g6-1242sf... http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=fr&lc=fr&dlc=fr&product=5182549

Et techniquement... http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...foCategory&cc=fr&dlc=fr&lc=fr&product=5182549 ...ça me parait bien vieux pour faire un hackintosh.


----------



## MasterChris (8 Août 2014)

Ah bon ???? Ça veut dire que c'est mort pour un hackintosh ou il y a une chance que ça marche ? Qu'est ce qui pourrait clocher ?


----------



## polyzargone (8 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Et techniquement... ça me parait bien vieux pour faire un hackintosh.



Tu plaisantes ? Faut pas exagérer non plus, un Core i3 avec DDR3 et GeForce GT 520M c'est loin d'être une vieillerie lol

C'est mon vieux Dell D830 Core2Duo 2,4 GHz Quadro NVS 135M et ses pauvres 128 Mo de vram qui va être vexé !! ;-)

Je pense surtout que tu devrais éviter les "distributions" styles iAtkos ou les "trucs tout faits" genre Multibeast & Co.
C'est peut-être très facile (encore que apparemment ça marche pas toujours) et pas prise de tête mais ça a aussi la facheuse tendance à installer des tas de trucs inutiles à ta configuration et qui au final te bricole un truc pas stable et pleins de conflits.

Le mieux, c'est encore de suivre les nombreux guides d'install que tu peux trouver sur InsanelyMac ou OSXLatitude (entre autres, ne soyons pas sectaires) et surtout de ne pas hésiter à demander de l'aide (il y a une section Française sur InsanelyMac et pleins de petits frenchies sympas prêts à aider les nouveaux).

Dans un premier temps, je te conseille de créer une clé USB Bootable de Mac OS X et de commencer par installer le système : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/170-tutoriels/.

Pour le reste, tu auras tout le temps de tester les kexts (drivers) adaptés et nécessaires à ta config.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------




Hasgarn a dit:


> Je crois que le soucis, c'est ta carte mère. Le système ne reconnait que les UEFI, et à vue de nez, ta carte doit avoir un BIOS.
> 
> Et là, je ne vois pas comment t'aider, tu ne vas pas pouvoir changer la carte mère du Pavillon :hosto:
> 
> ...




Peu importe UEFI ou BIOS standard. OS X ne gère en effet que l'EFI mais ç'est justement à ça que servent les bootloaders du genre Chameleon ou Clover. Ils simulent un EFI AVANT de charger les OS (OS X, Windows, Linux ou autres) ce qui te permet donc d'avoir le choix de l'OS à démarrer après avoir allumer ton PC.
Pas besoin de changer de carte mère donc


----------



## MasterChris (9 Août 2014)

Ok merci beaucoup de ta réponse ! Ça me paraissait bizarre qu'un vote i3 soit vieux mais bon ^^
Je vais suivre tes instructions et voir si ça marche  

Cordialement


----------



## MasterChris (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour , 

Je suis ton conseil et je suis en train d'essayer d'installer OS X Mavericks avec le tuto français d'insanely mac mais il est marqué :

"Créez le fichier DSDT.aml pour votre CarteMère/CPU (Pour ça, vous avez deux logiciel : DSDT ACPI Patcher sous Windows, ou DSDT Editor sous Mac, qui est plus compliqué à utiliser). Il faudra préalablement extraire la DSDT du bios avec DSDT Editor, même sous windows (requiert java)"

Or je n'ai plus windows sur mon pc où je veux mettre OS X car j'ai formaté le disque pour installer mac avec iatkos. Donc je me demandais comment je pourrais faire pour avoir le fichier DSDT.aml de ma carte mère sans utiliser mon pc ?

Cordialement


----------



## polyzargone (12 Août 2014)

Salut,

Ne t'inquiète pas pour la DSDT, ce n'est pas du tout indispensable pour pouvoir installer OS X. 

C'est juste un fichier qui te permet par la suite de résoudre certains problèmes du genre la gestion d'énergie dont notamment la mise en veille, la sortie de veille, la gestion des fonctions du processeur (genre SpeedStep, pour les portables par ex.).

Dans 95% des cas, aucune DSDT n'est nécessaire car avant d'en arriver là, il ya les kexts pour ça et avec un peu de chance, tout sera reconnu du 1er coup (on peut rêver  mais ça arrive parfois).

PS: Si tu as un soucis pour booter sur l'installeur, essaye le boot-flag hp ou -hp, je ne sais pas s'il est encore utile mais il est destiné justement aux portables HP.

Pour la DSDT, tu peux toujours la créer une fois OS X installé directement depuis&#8230; OS X 
Bon courage !


----------



## MasterChris (12 Août 2014)

Ah ok , merci c'est gentil de ta réponse !


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Je préfère continuer avec iatkos car je n'ai plus de machine pour virtualiser OS X donc je ne peux plus faire une clé USB bootable ...

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelles options mettre dans l'installation d'iAtkos ml2 ?


----------



## zenelae (13 Août 2014)

Hello. J'avais décroché pendant les vacances. 
Pour les choix à cocher. Tout dépend de ton chipset réseau , son , etc
L idéal est de cocher que le nécessaire. 
Donc ça veut dire un bootloader, un kext réseau un son et un graphique et uniquement ci besoin. 

Fait des recherches sur tes différents chipset et  coche qu'en fonction de ceux ci.


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

En fait je ne sais pas trop quoi cocher d'autres a part l'option pour les pc HP et celle de base ...

Avec ces options j'arrive a finir l'installation d'OS X mais je peux pas booter pour la première fois sur mon DD car il me dit "failed to locate smc driver" ou un truc du genre .. Et je ne sais pas quoi faire ? Peut on rajouter ce driver ?


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

Pourrais-tu faire une photo ou une liste des options à cocher lors de l'install ?
Y a-t-il une option genre FakeSMC ?
Normalement, pour démarrer n'importe quel hack, il te faut obligatoirement ces extensions :
FakeSMC.kext et NULLCPUPowerManagement.kext. Sans elles, ça ne fonctionnera pas (surtout FakeSMC.kext).

Cela étant dit, les distributions styles iAtkos doivent normalement installer d'office ces kexts. Ton soucis de démarrage provient peut-être d'autre chose (c'est bien le problème justement avec les distributions, on ne sait pas vraiment ce qu'elles installent et donc ça rend le diagnostic plus compliqué 

Mais bon, avec la liste des options et les spécifications de ton portable, on devrait pouvoir faire un premier tri.

Sinon, tu as la distribution Niresh (Mavericks, ce sera déjà un peu plus récent que iAtkos ML2) qui est pas trop mal et te propose de détecter automatiquement les kexts pour le réseau et le son (résultats variables).

EDIT : Je viens de voir la liste sur le forum d'iAtkos. Si tu as coché l'option Kernel Cache, essaie de démarrer avec ceci : UseKernelCache=No -f -v

Sinon, pourrais-tu nous dire comment ton BIOS est paramétré ? Il faut désactiver le Secure Boot et l'UEFI et mettre en mode CSM pour démarrer OS X (étant donné que c'est du HP et qu'à priori il devait être livré avec Windows 8, ça doit être activé par défaut). Vérifie aussi si tu es en AHCI ou IDE Enhanced ou IDE concernant la gestion des disques.


----------



## zenelae (13 Août 2014)

Il faut impérativement que tu coches Fakemsc. Sinon tu ne pourras jamais démarrer.


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

@Zenelae

J'ai vérifié sur le forum d'iAtkos, c'est coché d'office 
http://iatkos.me/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=23105

@Chris

Tente aussi GraphicsEnabler=No - f -v ou GraphicsEnabler=Yes -f -v
As-tu un message du genre "DSMOS has arrived" ou "IOBluethtoohMissingController je sais plus quoi machin chose" ?

À mon avis, tu as un soucis de pilote graphique. Au pire, fais un -x -f -v


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Avec UseKernelCache=No -f -v j'obtiens ça :





Désoler , l'image est à l'envers je ne sais pas pourquoi ^^


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

OK, Kernel Panic 

D'après la capture, le coupable est VoodooHDA !

C'est un bug connu sur Hackintosh, il s'agit d'un kext pour activer le son et en général, il ne fait pas bon ménage avec AppleHDA (le pilote audio d'OS X).

Commence par booter avec UseKernelCache=No -f -v -x (-x pour désactiver les extentions). Si tu as un écran noir, essaie la même chose avec GraphicsEnabler=Yes. Si tu arrives à booter, commence par aller dans Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions et vire voodooHDA.kext ou met le dans un coin mais ne le laisse pas dans le dossier Extensions.

Tu peux aussi faire l'inverse en virant AppleHDA.kext et en le mettant de côté.


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Je ne comprend pas enfaite , je ne peux booter que sur l'installer alors que j'ai déjà installer ml sur mon disque dur ...
Je vais refaire une installation avec les même options pour être sur ...


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

Comment as-tu fait pour booter sur ton disque jusqu'à maintenant ? Avec l'installeur ou directement depuis ton HDD ?

Parce que vu ta capture, tu sembles bien booter sur ton HDD. Si tu arrives au moins à démarrer depuis ton disque et que le problème est seulement lié à VoodooHDA, il n'y a peut-être pas besoin de tout réinstaller.


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Bah je sais pas trop je choisissais le HDD avec les paramètres de boot du pc mais le boot flag que tu m'as indiqué de mettre m'as fait aller sur l'installer ....


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

Pour vérifier :

Démarre sur l'installeur. Quand tu vois le slash qui mouline en haut à gauche de ton écran, appuie sur une touche (tout sauf entrée) genre tab.

L'idée, c'est de voir si tu as le choix entre démarrer sur l'installeur ou sur ton HDD. Si l'install c'est bien déroulée, tu devrais avoir le nom de la partition que tu as donné dans la liste.

Ou alors, plus simple, retire ta clé/DVD de ton PC et vois s'il arrive à démarrer sur OS X.


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Non sans le DVD ça ne démarre pas ... Donc je suis en train de refaire une install clean comme ça plus de problèmes


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

Dans ce cas, coche impérativement Bootloader et décoche Sound.
Tu peux aussi décocher Kernel Cache

Laisse le reste par défaut et change le Mac Model pour un MacBook Pro 9,1


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Trop tard , j'ai déjà commencé l'installation avec boot loader et sound et les options par défaut


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

pô grave

L'essentiel c'est Bootloader; pour le son, on verra


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

La première partie de l'install est finie , le pc a redémarré et a booté sur le DD, je l'ai exécuté en -x -v et la , ça bloque sur :

"Resetting IOCatalogue." Mais j'entend toujours le bruit du pc qui travail , dois-je attendre ou redémarrer ?


----------



## polyzargone (13 Août 2014)

Essaie de démarrer avec juste -f -v pour le premier boot et avec UseKernelCache=No


----------



## zenelae (13 Août 2014)

Cool un ke&#341;el panic. C bootable donc mais un soucis t'empêche du arriver. 
Je regarde ça demain


----------



## MasterChris (13 Août 2014)

Ouais c'est ce que je vais faire ! Bonne nuit et merci les gars  Je vous redis demain ce que ça donne.


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour , 

Donc avec -f -v ça bloque à "IOBluetoothHCIController start  completed"


----------



## zenelae (14 Août 2014)

cool c'est un des plus simple en Kernel panic

tu redemmare vas dans ton bios et désactive VT-d ( virtual technology)

Tu désactive ceci et cela devrait booter


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2014)

Ouch  Je suis depuis le début ce message, c'est un vrai parcours du combattant pour faire une simple installation, et encore en sachant que ce n'est pas fini et qu'il y aura encore des réglages à faire. Faut vraiment aimer faire un hackintosh.


----------



## zenelae (14 Août 2014)

@locke : et oui  parfois c'est plus simple
L'idée est de tjr regarder sa config. 
Si elle est compatible ou moins
Les chipset que l'on possède. 
Récupérer les kexts nécessaire
Faire l'install 
Mettre les kexts 
Et roule jeunesse 

Après lorsque l'on prend une distribution qui sont bien pour une première approche. C'est plus délicat car l'usager ne sait pas trop quoi cocher


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok je vais tester ça après.
Et oui c'est vraiment dur , des fois je désespère et je me dis que heureusement qu'il y a des personnes comme vous pour m'aidez car je n'y serai pas arrivé seul ^^


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Salut les gars !

Donc ça progresse pas trop mal cette affaire Le IOBluetooth machin chose est plutôt bon signe 

Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, ça n'a rien à voir avec une quelconque histoire de dent blueue  ou de sans fil. C'est généralement la dernière étape avant que l'OS ne charge l'interface graphique.

Donc c'est un soucis avec ta carte graphique, ce qui m'étonne à moitié étant donné que c'est souvent le principale problème avec les Hackintosh.

As-tu essayé les GraphicsEnabler=Yes/No ?
Tente un -x (pas super pour une première installation mais bon, le but c'est surtout d'arriver sur le bureau)

Sinon, il va falloir jouer un peu avec le terminal ou recommencer une installation en cochant Disable nVidia, AMD, Intel VGA drivers.

Concernant les distributions, je te conseillerais plutôt Niresh que iAtkos : elle est à jour (Mavericks) et gratuite alors qu'iAtkos depuis Mavericks est payante. De plus, il me semble qu'elle est "plus cool" avec les CGs qu'iAtkos.

Allez, courage, de toute façon, dis toi que c'est en tâtonnant et en faisant des erreurs qu'on finit non seulement par y arriver mais surtout à comprendre pourquoi on rencontre tel ou tel problème et comment le résoudre 

Un peu de lecture (en anglais) concernant les boot-flags, ça peut toujours servir :
http://www.macbreaker.com/2012/01/list-of-common-hackintosh-boot-flags_29.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------




zenelae a dit:


> @locke : et oui  parfois c'est plus simple
> L'idée est de tjr regarder sa config.
> Si elle est compatible ou moins
> Les chipset que l'on possède.
> ...



Faut dire qu'en plus c'est un portable, ce qui est loin de lui faciliter la vie car les chipsets et les périphériques sont pas toujours très santards. Sans parler des cartes graphiques spécialement "optimisées" pour portable qui ont des tas et des tas de déclinaisons (genre GO, M, etc.) et des architectures spécifiques style nForce, Haswell & co.


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Donc la virtualisation est bien désactivé dans mon bios donc ce n'est pas ça , je vais testé graphics enabler

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

Les deux boot flag GraphicsEnabler=Yes et No ne changent rien.
Je vais essayer avec -f -x -v

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

-f -x -v ne marche pas non plus ... :/


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

ou ça :
PCIRootUID=1 ou 2

ou ça :

 IGPEnabler=Yes/No


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok je mets que ça ou ça avec -f -v ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

MasterChris a dit:


> Donc la virtualisation est bien désactivé dans mon bios donc ce n'est pas ça , je vais testé graphics enabler
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------
> 
> ...


tu devrais quand même pouvoir booter en -x&#8230; Toujours IOBluetooth machin chose ?


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Non ça bloque a IOBluetooth ...


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

MasterChris a dit:


> Ok je mets que ça ou ça avec -f -v ?


le -v c'est pour voir ce qui se passe donc pour l'instant, met-le systématiquement. Le -f c'est pour ignorer les caches de démarrage et obligé l'OS a charger toutes les extensions, tu peux t'en passer vu que pour l'instant, tu n'as pas encore atteint le bureau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




MasterChris a dit:


> Non ça bloque a IOBluetooth ...


essaye juste -x -v


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok ça marche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

Avec PCIRoot=1 -f -v je bloque a "Resetting IOCatalogue" donc juste après "IObluetooth" 
Je vais essaye juste avec -v -x

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------

Avec juste -x -v ça bloque encore et toujours à IOBluetooth


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Bon :

démarre avec -s (rien d'autre), attends que l'OS ai chargé et tu devrais tomber sur root:

À partir de là, tu es en mode Single User et tu vas pouvoir faire quelques modifs sur ton HDD.

tape dans l'ordre et attention au majuscules, espaces de plus, c'est en QWERTY donc

le m s'obtient en tappant ?
le a en tappant q
le z en tappant w
le / en tappant =
etc.


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Donc je tape quoi ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

donc tappe ceci : (valide par entrée après chaque ligne)
*
mount -uw /
**cd /System/Library/Extensions
**mkdir intel_back
**mv AppleIntelHD* AppleIntelF* intel_back/
**touch ../Extensions

reboot

*Cette fois utilise -f -v


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

C'est normal que je vois pas ce que j'écris ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

càd ? Quand tu tappes il affiche rien ? ou tu ne vois rien du tout à l'écran ?


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Bah lorsque je tape une lette avec mon clavier , à côté de robot il n'y a rien qui s'affiche ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

Root*


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

OK, donc ton clavier ne semble pas reconnu. Reboot avec USBBusFix=Yes -f -v (pas le -s), si ça se trouve c'est juste ça qui merdouille.


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok j'essaye

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------

Non toujours même resultat : IOBluetooth


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Bon dans ce cas 2 solutions :

Soit tu essaye avec Niresh http://www.niresh.co/hackintosh-downloads/file/75-niresh-mac-os-x-mavericks-109-with-amd-intel-usb/

Soit tu retente iAtkos en cochant cette fois Disable nVidia, AMD et Intel VGA drivers.

Encore mieux, si tu peux mettre la main 1 ou 2h sur un vrai Mac (ou un Hackintosh fonctionnel), fais ta propre clé USB. Il existe un logiciel qui s'appelle myHack http://myhack.sojugarden.com/guide/ qui te fais quasiment tout automatiquement du moment que t'as une DMG d'OS X.


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Je pense que je vais réinstaller iatkos en décochant les cases que tu m'as indiqué 
Car je ne connais personne qui a un mac et je ne peux pas télécharger niresh (je pense le faire une fois que j'aurais ml sur mon pc )


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

pour Niresh, pas besoin de Mac, tu télécharge l'ISO et tu graves sur un DVD


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ouais mais faut avoir un pc fonctionnel à disposition , je verrais bien. Je retente une installation d'iAtkos et si ça marche pas , je me débrouillerais pour télécharger et graver niresh


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Mais essaye déjà avec iAtkos sans les drivers graphiques, à priori il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas si tu es arrivé à installé le système et à quasiment pouvoir booter dessus. Le IOBluetooth est chiant mais n'est pas insurmontable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------

OK 

Courage !


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ouais il en faut pour y arriver ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------

J'enlève ou pas le son et kernel cache ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

laisse kernel cache, on peut le désactiver via le boot-flag mais vire le son


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok d'accord

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------

Je dois dire que je suis surpris , ça a booté du premier coup ! Par contre je n'ai ni mon clavier , ni mon pas qui marchent et je n'ai qu'une souris en USB. Comment je pourrais faire marché le clavier de mon pc ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

Pad tactile*


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Yes !!!

Bon, je dois avouer que j'ai complétement oublié de te dire de cocher PS/2 lors de l'install, c'est justement le kext qui gère le clavier et le trackpad sur OS X 

M'enfin, tu vas bien pouvoir te dégotter un clavier USB ? Essaie chez le voisin  ou vas chez ton dealer informatique du coin le temps de configurer le compte et de copier le kext


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok pas gravé tant que ça marche !


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

arf ;(

Le truc c'est que tant que tu n'auras pas configuré ton compte, il ne te laissera pas accéder au bureau.

Au pire ré-install (tu connais la procédure maintenant 

PS: je t'ai envoyé un PM


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Je vais réinstaller pour la énième fois comme ça ce sera fait ! Ne t'embête pas pour le kext 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

C'est bon je suis arrivé sur le bureau mac , que dois-je faire ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Yes !!!!

Avant tout, vérifie que tu as du réseau, que ta carte graphique est reconnue et que l'accélération 3D est activée. Un tour dans Informations Système devrait te renseigner. Règle tes prefs comme tu veux et n'oublie pas d'autoriser l'éxécution de logiciel depuis "n'importe où" dans la section Sécurité des Prefs Système car sinon, tu vas pas pouvoir faire grand chose 

Regarde aussi pour le son mais à priori, ça ne devrait pas marcher.

As-tu pu booter directement sans l'installeur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

regarde aussi à la racine de ton HDD, tu devrais avoir un dossier "Extra". Dis-moi ce qu'il y a dedans et ouvre le fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist (c'est le fichier qui paramètre ton Bootloader avec les boot-flags qui vont bien) avec TextEdit par ex.
Copie/Colle le contenu du fichier ici qu'on voit un peu ce que ça raconte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Fais un max de capture d'écran qu'on voit un peu !


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

J'ai pas le réseau déjà comment l'avoir ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------

Et j'ai pu booter dire&#263;tement sans l'installeur ni boot flag !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

Comment faire pour avoir le réseau ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Désolé, j'ai dû m'absenter 

Bienvenue donc sur Hackintosh, le monde merveilleux où rien ne marche du 1er coup 

Je  sais pas comment on fait sur ce forum pour envoyer des pièces jointes  en PM mais le plus important c'est d'identifier tes chipsets. J'ai une  app pour ça comme dirais l'autre !
J'ai jeté un &#339;il sur le site de HP concernant les spécifications de ton modèle mais niveau détails, c'est plutôt vague. Pour le son, tu peux essayer d'installer VoodooHDA.kext mais n'oublie pas d'enlever AppleHDA sinon, c'est Kernel Panic !

Une chose importante lorsque tu veux installer un kext, c'est de ne pas le mettre directement dans System/Library/Extensions sans quoi ça ne marchera pas. Regarde dans ton dossier Applications si iAtkos a installé une app nommée Kext Utility (ou dans le dossier utilitaires du dossier Applications).

Pour installer un kext proprement, il suffit de le glisser sur son icône et il fera le reste.
Bref, en l'état actuel des choses, je ne peux pas faire grand chose tant qu'on ne saura pas quels sont tes chipsets. En cherchant bien avec Google, ça devrait se trouver.
Sinon, reste la solution de la clé USB WIFI en attendant mieux.


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Ok merci pour les infos , oui j'ai bien l'app kext utility. Je vais faire des recherches et je te redis ça


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

Et ta CG ? reconnue ou pas ? Qu''en dit Informations Système ?


----------



## MasterChris (14 Août 2014)

Bah elle n'a pas l'air d'être reconnue ...


----------



## polyzargone (14 Août 2014)

installe ça :

http://polyzargone.free.fr/Hebergement/System Info.zip


----------



## MasterChris (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour , comment faudrait que je fasse pour remettre windows 8.1 sur ma partition mac sachant que le disque dur est au format mac ?


----------



## MasterChris (16 Août 2014)

Personne ???


----------



## polyzargone (16 Août 2014)

Salut,

Pour installer Windows 8.1, il aurait fallu prévoir une partition avant l'install. J'imagine que tu as formater ton disque en GUID avec une seule partition ;(

Il te reste la solution de passer par un outil de repartitionnement genre gparted (sous Linux) qui gère le HFS+

Ce que tu peux faire aussi c'est faire une sauvegarde Time Machine de ton install OS X, de refaire ton installation avec 1 partition NTFS (ou plutôt MS-DOS) en premier et une autre en HFS+ sur laquelle tu restaure ton install OS X.

Mais le mieux, c'est :
Dans l'ordre, tu formate ton disque avec l'installeur de Windows après avoir fais un backup Time Machine. Tu crée 2 partitions 1 NTFS et l'autre non formatée. Tu termine ton install Windows 8.1 (MàJ comprises).

Ensuite tu boot sur le DVD d'iAtkos et tu restaure ton install OS X sur la partition non-formatée. Tu reboot sur le DVD d'iAtkos et tu démarre sur ta partition OS X puis tu réinstalle Chameleon pour pouvoir démarre par défaut sur OS X.


----------



## MasterChris (16 Août 2014)

Ok merci beaucoup !


----------



## polyzargone (16 Août 2014)

As-tu installé System Info histoire qu'on en sâche plus sur tes chipsets ?


----------



## MasterChris (17 Août 2014)

Non pas encore , j'attend d'avoir l'ordi de mon frère pour le télécharger ^^


----------



## MasterChris (18 Août 2014)

Comment faire pour créer une partition ntfs dans l'installateur windows 8.1 ??


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2014)

MasterChris a dit:


> Comment faire pour créer une partition ntfs dans l'installateur windows 8.1 ??



La solution officielle est au point 8... http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-fr/windows-8/clean-install


----------



## MasterChris (18 Août 2014)

Ah oui merci , j'avais pas cliquer sur la bonne partition !


----------



## polyzargone (29 Août 2014)

Bah alors, plus de nouvelles ? T'en es où finalement, t'as laché l'affaire


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Bah alors, plus de nouvelles ? T'en es où finalement, t'as laché l'affaire



Ben ça fait 11 jours qu'il n'est pas venu, il a du acheter un Mac tout fait.


----------



## polyzargone (29 Août 2014)

En même temps, c'est dommage, il y était presque.


----------



## MasterChris (7 Septembre 2014)

NOn je n'ai pas acheté de mac ^^ mais au vu des gros ralentissement dans l'interface , je suis retourner sous 8.1 ... Mais merci quand même pour votre aide ! ( on sait jamais si je veux retenter l'expérience dans quelles années , je saurais comment faire  )


----------



## polyzargone (7 Septembre 2014)

Les ralentissements sont dûs au fait que ta carte graphique n'est pas reconnue mais en cherchant un peu, je pense que ça aurait été vite réglé&#8230;

M'enfin, c'est toi qui voit et je comprends très bien qu'on puisse être découragé. Le Hackintosh, c'est surtout une histoire de persévérence.

Bon vent alors !


----------



## MasterChris (1 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai décidé de retenter OS X sur mon HP Pavilion mais cependant je ne vais pas faire deux fois les même erreurs :
-je réessaie cette fois ci avec Niresh Mavericks 
-je fais un dual boot avec mon windows 8.1 

j'aimerais donc savoir quelle est la démarche à suivre lors de l'installation pour garder windows et mettre mavericks ?

Merci


----------



## polyzargone (1 Octobre 2014)

MasterChris a dit:


> j'aimerais donc savoir quelle est la démarche à suivre lors de l'installation pour garder windows et mettre mavericks ?



Le mieux si tu as 2 HDD :

Débbranche le HDD contenant Windows et installe OS X sur l'autre. Reboot sur ta clé/DVD, sélectionne ta partition OS X et démarre dessus avec -f -v. 

Si 1 HDD

Installe Windows et laisse une partition non-formattée pour OS X. Démarre sur ta clé/DVD et formatte la partition inutilisée en HFS+ Journalisée (Mac OS Étendu Journalisé) puis installe OS X dessus. Reboot sur ta clé/DVD, sélectionne ta partition OS X et démarre dessus avec -f -v.


----------



## MasterChris (1 Octobre 2014)

Comment faire pour faire une partition dans windows 8.1 ?


----------



## polyzargone (1 Octobre 2014)

Tu vas dans Gestion du disque et tu sélectionne ta partition Windows puis clic-droit "Réduire le volume". Ça va te créer une partition vierge non-formatée.


----------



## MasterChris (2 Octobre 2014)

Voila j'ai partitionné mon DD en laissant une partition pour OS X via un logiciel. J'ai lancé le défi gravé de Niresh Mavericks mais je n'arrive pas à atteindre la configuration de l'installation.
Avec -v ça s'arrête ici : 





Voilà


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2014)

Mais comment tu fais pour mettre tes images à l'envers ?


----------



## polyzargone (2 Octobre 2014)

Essaie -f -v pour voir


----------



## MasterChris (2 Octobre 2014)

Pour l'image à l'envers je ne sais pas ... Peut être l'hébergeur ? 

Je vais essayer avec -v -f


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Avec -f -v ça bloque ici :


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Bon, ben il reste le -x -f -v
Mais pourquoi tu n'installe pas avec iAtkos puisque ça avait marché (enfin en partie) la fois précédente ?

Pour passer à Mavericks, on verra après, l'important c'est d'avoir au moins un système fonctionnel.

Sinon, il reste la solution (la meilleure) de faire ta propre clé. Au moins on saura ce qui est installé et on pourra aviser en conséquence


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Je vais essayer le -x -f -v et sinon je repasserais a Iatkos. J'étais passé à Niresh car on m'avait dit qu'il était mieux mais bon ...

Après pour la clé j'ai déjà essayé mais ça n'avait pas marché donc j'ai abandonné l'idée


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Qu'est-ce qui a foiré avec la clé ?

Niresh est effectivement un peu mieux mais le problème est toujours le même : comme on ne sait pas ce qu'il fait, c'est difficile de diagnostiquer les soucis. Et ça sera la même chose avec n'importe quelle distribution, à moins d'avoir un coup de bol ;-)

La différence avec une clé fait maison, c'est qu'en y allant étape par étape, c'est plus facile de savoir pourquoi ça ne marche pas et de rajouter au fur et à mesure ce qu'il faut pour remédier au problème. C'est toujours plus simple d'ajouter que de retirer, surtout que pour Niresh, c'est un DVD !

Donc re-essaie avec iAtkos mais si ça ne marche pas, on fera ensemble une clé USB bootable et on verra.


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Bah l'ordinateur ne reconnaissait pas la clé usb ...

Je suis en train de réessayer avec iatkos au moins je sais ce qu'il faut cocher ^^ 

Je te retiens au courant


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Tu l'avais créée comment ou avec quoi ta clé ?


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Machine virtuelle + unibeast je crois .. 

La je suis Iatkos dans le menu où je dois choisir sur quel disque je dois installer ML mais je ne sais pas comment mettre au bon format que la partition que j'ai créé pour OS X ?


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Sélectionne la partition destinée à OS X et formate en Mac OS Étendu Journalisé.

Pour ta clé, c'est encore une clé "customizée TonyMac" donc c'est en fait une sorte de distribution, pas une install Retail 

Enfin, on verra ça plus tard


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Je ne peux rien faire avec la partition , c'est grisé :


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Ben elle est où ta partition ? Là je vois une partition Réservé au système créée par Windows 8.1 et une partition Untitled qui doit sans doute être ta partition contenant Windows 8.1.

As-tu bien réduis ta partition Windows et laissé un espace non-formaté pour servir de partition OS X ?

EDIT :
Autant pour moi&#8230; j'avais pas vu la partie droite de l'écran. Donc il semble que tu ais une partition disponible mais non formatée. Je te conseiille donc de redémarrer sur Windows, de sélectionner cet espace libre et de le formater en NTFS. Ensuite, elle devrait apparaître dans l'installer OS X


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Bah j'ai la partition du dessus qui est pour Windows celle d'en dessous ou j'ai installé W8.1 et il y a encore une en dessous , celle que je n'ai pas formaté ...

Édit : je vais formater ma partition en NFTS dans Windows et je te redis si ça marche


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

C'est bon, tu as pu formater ?


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de trouver comment le formater maintenant je relance iAtkos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------

Il ne veut pas effacer la partition en HFS+ : 
"Impossible de modifier la carte de partition"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

Alors je fais comment ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Alors ???


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Peux-tu me faire une capture d'utilitaire de disque ?

Normalement tu devrais avoir :
1 partition Réservé au système en NTFS
1 partition Untitled pour Windows 8.1 en NTFS
1 partition "nom que tu as donné à la partition formatée pour OS X" en NTFS

Je pense que tu cliques sur l'icône de ton disque SATA et non sur l'icône de la partition. Et là c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas formater individuellement les partitions.


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Je suis bien sur la partition mais ça ne veut pas formater ...


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

OK.
Je crois que c'est un bug d'Utilitaire de disque , je l'ai déjà constaté.
En fait, si tu clique sur le menu, tu devrais pouvoir choisir Mac OS Étendu (Journalisé) même si c'est grisé.


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Oui j'arrive bien à choisir Mac OS X étendu (journalisé) par contre j'ai un message d'erreur lorsque j'appuie sur effacer donc formater ...


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Essaie de formater une première fois en ms-dos (FAT) puis ensuite en Mac OS Étendu (Journalisé)


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Ça ne marche pas non plus ...


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Bizarre ça&#8230; Essaie chaque format&#8230; C'est quoi le message d'erreur ?


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

"Impossible de modifier la carte de partition."


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Ben je sais pas quoi te dire là&#8230; Reformate ta partition sur Windows ou si tu as un linux Live-CD, essaie de le faire depuis celui-ci.
Tu formates avec quoi sur Windows ?


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

easeUS partition master free car avec l'outil de partition de Windows ça ne marche pas


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

Ceci explique surement cela&#8230; C'est qd même bizarre. Sous Windows, ta partition NTFS "OS X" monte bien ? Elle a une lettre assignée ?


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Comment ça "monte bien" ? 
Oui elle a une lettre assigné Z:


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

je veux dire elle est bien reconnue comme une partition&#8230; Essaie de la formater depuis l'explorateur de fichier (clic-droit > formater > NTFS et décoche formatage rapide)


----------



## MasterChris (3 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui elle est bien reconnue en tant que partition. 
J'essaye demain matin de la réformater sous Windows


----------



## polyzargone (3 Octobre 2014)

ok a+


----------



## MasterChris (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour , je viens de formater ma partition en FAT32 via Win 8.1 qui je crois est mieux compatible avec Mac que NTFS on va bien voir


----------



## polyzargone (4 Octobre 2014)

Alors, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## MasterChris (4 Octobre 2014)

Bah ça ne marche toujours pas ... 
J'essaye de trouver un moyen de mettre ma partition en hfs+ directement depuis windows mais je galère


----------



## polyzargone (4 Octobre 2014)

Ouaip tu vas galérer... 
Télécharge plutôt ubuntu http://www.xubuntu-fr.org/telechargement

Boot sur le DVD et choisis Essayer sans installer. Je t'expliquerai pour la suite


----------



## MasterChris (4 Octobre 2014)

Ok par contre je pars en weekend , je rentre que demain soir donc je le ferais que dimanche soir voir lundi soir.


----------



## polyzargone (4 Octobre 2014)

Ok ben bon week end alors. Je devrai être dans les parages demain ou lundi soir.


----------



## MasterChris (4 Octobre 2014)

Merci toi aussi.

Ok ça marche


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

J'ai graver le dis d'ubuntu , je fais quoi une fois lancé ?


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

Démarre dessus et choisis "Essayer sans installer"


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

Ok je te redis dès que c'est fait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

Voilà c'est fait . Maintenant ?


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

Lance un terminal et tape :
sudo passwd (là tu tapes un mot de passe pour devenir root, tu retape et tu valides)
su (là il te demande le mot de passe)
apt-get update
apt-get install gpart
apt-get install hfsutils
apt-get install hfsplus
apt-get install hfsprogs

et enfin :
gparted


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

J'ai finis les commandes et ça a lancé gparted et un avertissement : il me demande "Is this a GPT partition table ?" Je mets oui ou non ?


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

À priori non, à moins que tu ai formater ton disque en GPT ou GUID (c'est la même chose). D'ailleurs comment l'as tu partitionné ton disque, avec quel outil ?
Enfin, bref, c'est pas très grave de toute manière.

Donc normalement, tu devrais avoir la carte de partitionnenement de ton disque avec ta partition Réservé au Système en NTFS, ta partition Windows 8.1 en NTFS et une autre partition destinée à OS X en fat ou NTFS ?


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai partitionné avec easeUS partition master ou un truc du genre ... 

Sur gparted j'ai aucune partition mais un espace non alloué de 465,76Go donc mon disque dur entier je pense ...


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

Tu m'en diras tant&#8230; 

Essaie de quitter gparted et relance-le en disant oui cette fois pour l'histoire de GPT


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

Ok ça marche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Non c'est la même chose


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

Courage, on finira par le mater ce bestiaux ! ;-)


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

Ouais c'est sur ! ^^ 

Donc je fais comment là ?


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

Je serais d'avis de :
Soit redémarrer sous Windows, faire un clone de ton install et de reformater ton disque proprement parce qu'il y a un gros blem depuis le début avec ces histoires de partitions.

Soit formater le disque maintenant et réinstaller les 2 OS proprement parce qu'à force de bidouiller avec les partitions, ça risque de finir en bordel sans nom cette affaire


----------



## MasterChris (7 Octobre 2014)

Ok pour la première solution mais tout de suite faute de temps ^^ 

Je te redis demain après midi lorsque je peux


----------



## polyzargone (7 Octobre 2014)

ça marche


----------



## MasterChris (8 Octobre 2014)

Donc je suis prêt à faire la première solution comment faire ?


----------



## polyzargone (8 Octobre 2014)

Ben je suis pas un expert des logiciels de clonage sous Windows. Je connais Acronis de nom (payant mais je crois qu'il y a une version démo) ou alors l'outil de sauvegarde système de Windows 8.1 (je crois que c'est du côté du centre de maintenance).


----------



## MasterChris (8 Octobre 2014)

Ok je vais voir à ça. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Je ne trouve pas dans le centre de maintenance


----------



## MasterChris (8 Octobre 2014)

Alors ?


----------



## polyzargone (8 Octobre 2014)

Bon en fait c'est dans Système et Sécurité > Historique des fichiers et en bas à gauche Sauvegarde d'image système.


----------



## MasterChris (9 Octobre 2014)

J'ai un problème : je suis obligé de l'enregistrer sur un disque en NTFS... Donc pas sur un disque dur...


----------



## polyzargone (9 Octobre 2014)

T'as vraiment beaucoup de choses d'installées dans ton Windows 8.1 ? Parce que si c'est 2/3 utilitaires et quelques jeux, mieux vaut réinstaller le tout proprement après un partitionnement correct de ton HDD.


----------



## MasterChris (9 Octobre 2014)

Bah oui : musique, photos, films, vidéos, applications, logiciels ...


----------



## polyzargone (9 Octobre 2014)

Ben oui, effectivement&#8230;

C'est quand même bizarre que ni OS X (enfin en partie puisqu'il ne peut pas les formater individuellement), ni gparted ne voit pas tes partitions, mais que Windows les voient.

T'as pas un disque dur externe ?


----------



## MasterChris (9 Octobre 2014)

Oui j'ai un disque dur externe


----------



## polyzargone (9 Octobre 2014)

Dans ce cas, soit tu installe OS X dessus et on verra ensuite pour le copier sur ton DD interne, soit tu sauvegarde ton Windows dessus&#8230;


----------



## MasterChris (9 Octobre 2014)

Je ne peux pas car j'ai vraiment beaucoup de donnée dessus ... 
Ou alors je copie photos , vidéos ... sur le disque dur externe et je réinstallerai les applications et logiciels après et je réinstalle Windows en partitionnant  en deux parties ?


----------



## polyzargone (9 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui, ce serait parfait comme solution !

Mais cette fois, on va faire ça proprement :
Une fois ton backup fait, tu redémarrera sur ubuntu comme la dernière fois et on fera le partitionnement avec gparted.


----------



## MasterChris (10 Octobre 2014)

Donc c'est bon j'ai tout sauvegarder sur un DD externe. Je fais quoi maintenant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------

Alors ???


----------



## polyzargone (10 Octobre 2014)

Désolé, je suis un peu occupé cette semaine. 

Donc, tu redémarre sur ubuntu, essayer sans installer puis terminal, sudo passwd etc. tout comme la dernière fois et tu me dis quand tu es devant gparted.


----------



## MasterChris (10 Octobre 2014)

Ouais pas grave  

C'est bon j'ai déjà tout fait avec gparted j'ai deux partitions une Win 8.1 et l'autre OS X et la je suis en train de lancé iatkos


----------



## polyzargone (10 Octobre 2014)

nn'oublie pas de cocher les pilotes ApplePS/2


----------



## MasterChris (10 Octobre 2014)

Ah merde ! Bah je peux recommencer une installe ^^


----------



## polyzargone (10 Octobre 2014)

lol

tant que tu y est, ne coche pas Sound et Kernel Cache, et coche Disable Intel, ATI, nVidia VGA drivers.

Je crois que ç'était passé comme ça la dernière fois&#8230;


----------



## MasterChris (10 Octobre 2014)

Oui sans doute  
Je vais réessayer après

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

C'est bon j'ai réussi l'installation de ML donc demain je fais l'installation de Windows 8.1 pour pouvoir télécharger les Kext : au moins le réseau et la carte graphique


----------



## polyzargone (10 Octobre 2014)

On va pouvoir passer aux choses sérieuses&#8230; et galères 
Essaie de récolter un max d'infos sur tes chipsets audio, réseaux, carte graphique & co.

Quand tu seras sur Windows, un bon coup de Aida64 devrait aider :
va voir ici :
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2266/aida64-extreme-edition-v3-20-exe-package/
Prends la v3 et pas la dernière version, on en profitera pour créer une DSDT.

et là :
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/download/2243-system-info/


----------



## MasterChris (10 Octobre 2014)

Ok ça marche , je vois tout ça demain


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Grâce à aida64 , j'ai trouvé le réseau :
-carte wifi ralink rt5390 802.11 b/g/n 

La carte graphique n'a pas l'air d'être reconnu j'ai que la Intel hd graphics mais sur "le boîtier" de mon pc j'ai une étiquette nvidia gt520m cuda 1gb 

Pour le son je ne sais pas ...


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

De plus comment avoir le choix de booter sur Mac ou Windows ? Car lorsque je choisis de démarrer sur le disque dur , ça boot sur Windows


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

On va commencer par le Dual Boot.

Il faut que tu installe Chameleon à la racine de ta partition OS X. Pour l'instant, sers toi de iAtkos pour démarrer sur le disque. Prépare toi une clé USB pour copier les fichiers, quand tu auras le Net, on les téléchargera directement.

Mais d'abord, installe ça : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/download/59-chameleon-22-svn/

Lance-le et choisis ta partition OS X comme destination.
Avec ça : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/4067-chameleon-wizard/ tu vas pouvoir le configurer avec une GUI. On verra ça plus tard, pour l'instant ne touche à rien.


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

En fait le dual boot je l'ai réglé entre temps , j'ai vu sur internet que lorsqu'on installait Windows après os x, Windows modifiait le mbr donc bootait direct sur win 8.1 donc j'ai réinstallé os x et je peux enfin choisir sur lequel je veux booter.

Donc je viens de regarder je n'ai ni wifi, ni ethernet, et une clé usb wifi ne fonctionne pas (netgear wg111v3) ensuite ma carte graphique semble être une nvidia gt520m et pour le son je ne sais pas ..

Après j'ai voulu essayer le son avec un fichier mp3 mais il ne voulait pas le lire avec iTunes , je ne sais pas de quoi ça peut venir ? Enfin bon ça c'est secondaire ^^


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

Bon boulot 

Pour le son :
1/ Indispensable : va dans System/Bibilothèque/Extensions (S/L/E) et copie AppleHDA.kext sur le bureau puis supprime-le. Installe ensuite ça : http://sourceforge.net/projects/voodoohda/

Pour la CG :
Jete un coup d'&#339;il là : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/610-nvidia-gt520m-os-x-10-8/

Pour la clé wifi, tu as un driver OS X sur le site de Netgear :
http://support.netgear.fr/product/WG111v3
C'est pour OS X 10.5 donc pas sur que ça marche, à voir&#8230;

[EDIT] Y a de fortes chance que ça marche pas


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Pour la clé wifi , j'ai déjà installé le driver mais l'utilitaire pour "installer" la clé crash a chaque fois ...

Je vais regarder pour la 520m


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

Oui c'est normal, c'est un driver 32 bits et depuis Lion, OS X est 64 Bits only


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Donc je fais comment du coup ?


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

On va plutôt essayer de faire marche la carte wifi interne&#8230; je suis en train de voir. Sinon, t'as pas de l'Etnernet aussi sur ton portable ?

Après 2 solutions :
- acheter une clé wifi compatbile
- changer la carte interne par une compatible (si on arrive pas à la faire marcher)


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Bah l'éthernet je viens d'essayer et ça ne marche pas ... 

Ensuite ok pour la carte wifi interne et c'est plus pratique en plus


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

Pour l'Ethernet aussi il faut un driver 
As-tu installé System Info sur Mountain Lion ou Windows, ça liste les chipsets dispo et c'est très pratique pour savoir précisément ce que tu as dans ta machine ?


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Ah ok je savais pas ^^ 
Pour système info , je ne savais pas lequel télécharger donc j'ai pris les deux premiers mais je ne les ai pas ouvert , je vais aller le faire


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

Au fait, un conseil, installe au plus vite Paragon HFS+ pour Windows, c'est gratuit et ça permet d'avoir accès aux partitions Mac depuis Windows. Ce sera plus facile de faire des modifs en cas de mauvaises manips


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Ok ça marche


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

Bon, pas de bol mais pour la carte interne, celle d'origine n'est pas compatible&#8230; à moins de passer sur Leopard 

Sur eBay pour un peu moins 6 &#8364; :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/WIFI-Wireles...ther_Computing_Networking&hash=item3ce9b1955a

Compatible 100% OS X et avec ta machine

Sinon, tu as une liste ici : http://forum.osxlatitude.com/index.php?/topic/2120-supportedunsupported-wireless-cards-inventory/


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Bon bah tant pis ^^ 

Et pour la clé usb wifi ? car j'ai pas trop envie de changer la carte wifi interne ...
Et pour l'ethernet ?

Pour Systeme info, j'ai un fichier zip qui contient plein de dossiers mais je ne trouve pas d'exe ...


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

La clé usb wifi ne fonctionnera pas à cause du driver 32 bits incompatible avec OS X 64 Bits.
La changement de la carte interne est la meilleure solution car elle sera compatible OS X/Win/ubuntu etc. et surtout, elle restera interne. La changer n'est pas très complique, ça doit surement être expliqué dans ton manuel sinon une simple recherche Google te proposera des tutos en vidéo pour le faire.

Pour l'Ethernet, il faudrait connaître le chipset de ta carte, Aida64 devrait te l'indiquer. Pour System Info, la version Mac devrait être sous la forme d'une appli, je n'ai pas essayé la version Windows. Au pire, télécharge-la ici : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/download/2243-system-info/

il faut prendre le fichier 1479-SystemInfo.zip


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Dans le lien que tu me donnes, le site me dit que je ne peux plus télécharger de fichiers pour aujourd'hui ... 
Après pour la carte interne je vais réfléchir ...


----------



## polyzargone (11 Octobre 2014)

http://polyzargone.free.fr/Hebergement/SystemInfo.zip


----------



## MasterChris (11 Octobre 2014)

Ok merci


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Voilà ce que donne system info sous Mac :


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

J'ai télécharger un driver pour Mac pour ma carte ethernet , j'arrive à la faire fonctionner (petit point vert) mais je n'ai pas d'Internet ...


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Bon boulot ! 

T'as essayé celui-là ?
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/994-rtl8101e-8102e/

Plutôt celui-là en fait :
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/939-realtek-rtl8101e-rtl8136-for-lion-and-mt-lion/

En revanche, ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est que je ne vois pas de trace de ta GeForce. Est-ce que tu as une option dans le BIOS pour forcer son utilisation ou bien pour désactiver le chipset Intel intégré ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------

Ou celui-la :
Je viens de me rendre compte qu'un de mes hack a le même chipset 

http://polyzargone.free.fr/Hebergement/RealtekRTL8100.kext.zip


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Je vais télécharger ton kext pour voir  

Pour la carte graphique je ne sais pas , j'ai téléchargé et installé les kext pour 520m mais cela ne change rien , pareil pour le son ...

J'ai remarqué d'énorme beug notamment le launchpad ou encore safari ... J'espère que cela va être resolu avec la CG ....

Édit : c'est ok pour le son


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Ben pour la CG, vu qu'elle n'apparaît pas dans System Info, l'installation de kexts ne changera rien 
Est-tu bien certain qu'elle soit installée dans ton modèle ? Sous Windows, elle apparait dans le gestionnaire de périphérique ?
Quand au son, les préfs système affichent quoi dans le panneau Son ?

Et les bugs de trackpad, càd ? Ça peut être effectivement lié à la CG. Pourrais-tu m'envoyer un rapport Aida64 ?


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Pour le son c'est réglé. 

Ensuite pour la cg je vais regarder 

Ce n'est pas le trackpad qui beug mais le launchpad : l'application où sont rangés tous les applications du Mac il est très lent et des fois il freeze carrément


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui OK, j'avais lu en bias 

C'est parfaitement normal, le LaunchPad utilise l'accélération graphique donc tant que le pb de CG n'est pas résolu, Safari, LauchPad, Mission Control & Co vont ramer à mort. Pour le surf, utilise plutôt FireFox qui fait moins appel à ce genre d'effet.
Il faudrait que je sache quel chipset graphique Intel tu as, que dit "À propos de ce Mac" et Informations Système ?


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Oui la carte graphique est bien reconnue dans Windows avec la HD Graphics donc je ne sais pas ...

Édit : ah ok je ne savais pas pour l'accélération graphique , je vais aller voir et je te retiens au courant


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Intel HD Graphics, donc pas de GeForce&#8230; Télécharge GPU-Z, c'est un utilitaire qui devrait t'en dire plus sur ta CG. Au fait, as-tu essayé de démarrer avec GraphicsEnabler=Yes ?


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Non mais dans Windows il y a bien :
-Intel HD Graphics 
-nvidia GT520m 
Je n'ai pas essayé avec graphicsenabler=yes 

J'ai un autre petit problème :
Ma résolution est de 1024x768 alors que la résolution de mon pc sous Windows est de 1366x... Donc ça fait que tout les textes sont gros et c'est un peu flou ...


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Pour la réso, c'est toujours le même soucis, c'est la CG qui gère l'accélération 2D/3D et l'affichage de l'écran. Donc pas de CG reconnue, pas de gestion.

Essaye avec GraphicsEnabler=Yes


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Cela ne change rien toujours pas reconnue ...


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Dans ton Bios, est-ce qu'il y a une option pour activer/désactiver la carte graphique intégrée ?


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Je ne crois pas ... Voici ce que donne gpu z :


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

Vérifie quand même dans ton bios


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas d'option pour la carte graphique dans mon bios ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

D'autres personnes avaient le même problème : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/281178-geforce-gt520-does-nt-work-in-mountain-lion/ 

Est-ce que la solution dites par "ZombiRon" pourrait marcher ?


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

En effet ça devrait marcher. Mais ce que je ne pige pas c'est que System  Info n'affiche rien concernant la présence d'une carte nVidia (tu as pu  le constater toi même). Même si l'accélération n'est pas activée, elle  devrait y figurer.

Enfin, tu peux toujours essayer la méthode de ZombiRon. Tu sais comment éditer un kext ?


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Ouais j'essaie demain et non je ne sais pas comment éditer un kext.

Après j'ai lu sur internet qu'optimus donc avoir deux GPU n'était pas compatible Mac donc à près je sais pas ...

Mais je me posais une question : les MacBook Air ou pro ne possèdent pas tous deux GPU et il n'y a jamais de lag dans l'interface alors pourquoi je n'ai pas d'accélération graphique sur ma hd graphics ?


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

À cause du Bios HP qui bien sûr ne gère pas Optimus comme l'EFI d'Apple (le Bios façon Apple). Si j'ai bien compris, leur Bios ne permet pas de switcher de l'un à l'autre ou de désactiver complètement l'un ou l'autre, du moins sur OS X. Sous Windows, je ne sais pas trop.

Moi aussi j'ai lu que c'était pas trop compatible mais j'ai lu aussi que c'était possible. Va falloir faire quelques recherches&#8230;


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Ah ok ! Toute façon il faut résoudre ce problème car c'est la clé de tous les autres petits problème ^^ 

Je vais essayer demain soir la méthode d'insanelymac et on avisera après


----------



## polyzargone (12 Octobre 2014)

C'est le problème N°1 de tous les Hackintosh, les cartes graphiques qui plus est sur portable car là, on peut pas les changer pour des modèles compatibles 

Ok, je vais fouiner un peu ce soir. Pour éditer les kexts, je t'aiderai mais si je suis pas là, tu trouveras des tonnes d'infos sur le net et puis au passage, inscris-toi sur le forum d'InsanelyMac, y a une section française et d'autres (plus calés que moi) pourront t'aider. Surtout ne parle pas de TonyMac, sinon, ils te jetteront (comme les 3/4 des forums Hackintosh ;-) )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------




MasterChris a dit:


> Ah ok ! Toute façon il faut résoudre ce problème car c'est la clé de tous les autres petits problème ^^
> 
> Je vais essayer demain soir la méthode d'insanelymac et on avisera après



N'oublie pas :

NE TRAVAILLE QUE SUR DES COPIES !!!!
et met tes originaux dans un endroit facilement accessible genre à la racine de ton disque dans un dossier "backup" par ex.


----------



## MasterChris (12 Octobre 2014)

Ok ça marche. 
Je m'inscrirais demain sur insanelymac et je leur exposerai mon problème peut être ont-ils déjà rencontré ce problème on verra bien.


----------



## MasterChris (13 Octobre 2014)

L'astuce d'InsanelyMac ne marche pas .... 
Je me suis inscrit sur InsanelyMac et je vais ouvrir un topic pour avoir leur avis


----------



## polyzargone (13 Octobre 2014)

Yop ! je t'ai vu sur le forum 

Peux tu me refaire une capture de System Info en attendant qu'il ai bien tout listé ? Je continue à penser que ta GeForce devrait y apparaître et sur ta dernière capture, je suis aussi un peu surpris du peu de périphériques détectés.


----------



## MasterChris (13 Octobre 2014)

Ok je te renvoie ça demain


----------



## MasterChris (14 Octobre 2014)

Voilà une photo de système info :





J'ai également fait un topic sur insanelymac dans l'onglet mountain lion 10.8.2 si tu veux y jeter un coup d'il


----------



## destruckteur66 (15 Mars 2016)

bonjour je possède egalement un hp pavillon g 6 1248sf et je souhaiterais installer maverick sur mon pc avez vous des solution car je n arrive pas a avoir le menu boot


----------

